# giro carbide first impession



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bottom line- if you have 100 bucks, don't need a super light weight carbon racer shoe, want 3 velcro straps, and have a normal width foot this shoe is for you. dont let these shoes being at the bottom of the giro shoe food chain fool you, they are very nice. the soles are not carbon but they are stiffer than my carbon soled spec shoes. also the tread is a hard plastic but surprisingly it did fine on hike a bikes and it should prove very durable. the tread is also shaped in such a way it guides the cleat to the pedal but it is molded a bit high so use a shim. so far the uppers look great, nice stitching, no tears, only scuffs. the velcro does its job well. one note on the fit, length runs a hair long and it is a higher volume fit. i have skinny feet and threw in a new insole and that helped.


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

good looking shoe but,,,,,, not to be negative,,, was at rei and had the giro on one foot and the shimano on the other, the nylon sole on the giro was slippery on concrete and it wasn't even wet.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cliffover3 said:


> good looking shoe but,,,,,, not to be negative,,, was at rei and had the giro on one foot and the shimano on the other, the nylon sole on the giro was slippery on concrete and it wasn't even wet.


if your biking on polished concrete i can see how that can be a problem...  on dirt and rocks the lugs are fine, pretty comprable to any other shoe i have used.


----------



## cliffover3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool glad they aren't slippery on the rocks, they will last longer than my MO77 shimono rubber sole I suspect. I have a narrow foot also and the giro fit well. For the shimano I threw in another sole on top of the stock insole and wear a sock liner under the bike sock for warmth and cusion. And yes that was polished concrete at rei. Are those eggbeater cleats? I run the shimano spd. was thinking of trying the eggbeaters. Thanks


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

cb cleats but i run acids. pretty tight fit takes a bit to get used to, with eb's i suspect there would be no clearance issues at all.


----------

